# Help me bring this book back into print!



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

I came across this book last year when it was about $45.00 and put off buying it because it was close to Christmas and figured I'd just ask for it. At Christmas the book jumped up to about $150. I've seen it climb up to as high as $500. I'm not interested in buying it at that price, and I don't know of many people that are.

All of the reviews I've read about it are good for the most part. There are a few that say it's not technical enough in some areas and some that say it's too technical for what they were looking for. I expect some bad reviews anyways, I'd be more cautious if there weren't any.

Obviously there is a demand for it, or people wouldn't be asking such a ridiculous price for the thing. My goal is to show the publisher that there's enough of a demand for it that they might consider printing another edition.

Would you like to see this book back in print at a more reasonable price?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah well it's up to "3 copies at $300" and "2 copies at $459" now.

Good LORD.

It almost sounds like it'd make more sense for a bunch of people to go in on a copy than type in all the data. (you can't copyright data, just expressions of human thought).


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I have this book and the software that went along with it. I can't fathom paying the prices asked.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Is there an ebook version of it available? Would that effect the price? 

My wife is constantly 'cleaning house' and asks me which books I am ready to part with (almost none ever). 

Gnaster, 
any chance you would be willing to part ways with the book and software and make a handsome wad of $$$ ?


----------

